# can mice eat these things? read and reply!



## gcaratz

can mice eat these things? read and reply!

Postby gcaratz on Sat Aug 10, 2013 4:06 am
Hi guys!

I am doing a bit of research on what home-made mixes I should be making but I have came across a few ingredients that I am unsure of FOR EACH ONE OF THE BELOW FOODS TELL ME IF THERE SAFE AND IF THEY SHOULD BE PART OF A BASE OR ONLY A TREAT.

- cranberries
- herbs like basil and parsley
- kale
- pumkin seeds
- cooked Quinoa
- whole wheat pasta (cooked/raw)
- honey
- stevia instead of sugar
- celery
- grass
- banana chips
- gluten free bread
- baby food
- slaters (bugs)
- bird seed
- vegetable soup (frozen in ice cube trays and then defrosted for them)

thanks guys, from gcaratz


----------



## candycorn

I don't know about all of these...but honestly I would stick with normal rodent food and not mess with weird stuff.

- kale - fine in moderation
- pumkin seeds- fine in moderation
- whole wheat pasta (cooked/raw)- fine in moderation
- honey - not in the normal form...but a very small amount mixed into seed and hardened does make nice treats. But very little of it. 
- stevia instead of sugar - no, just stay away 
- celery - yes, used for moisture when traveling with mice...but it is not nutritious
- grass - they will just make nests with it, not eat it. Be careful to be sure you get it from somewhere that does not spray pesticides
- banana chips - no, too much sugar usually
- gluten free bread - again in moderation
- baby food - I wouldn't
- slaters (bugs) - wild bugs? no..you never know what they have gotten into. Raised bugs, yes in moderation
- bird seed - is a part of many people's normal mouse diets...just stay away from too many sunflower seeds and corn
- vegetable soup (frozen in ice cube trays and then defrosted for them) - too salty and messy


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Agree with Candycorn's post, but adding that Quinoa, cooked or otherwise, is fine. Grains are mostly fine. I wouldn't feed it as the only grain, for nutrition balance. That's what mice eat, as a base diet anyway, grains. Quinoa is just a relatively expensive one.

No honey, sugar, stevia, etc, ever needed, or really wanted. That's a rat thing, to like sweets, from what I gather. Some people have said they feed parsley and other herbs to mice with no ill effects. Depends if your's would eat it, really, as to how much. Probably very little. Mostly they don't eat veggies/herbs or fruit, except tiny amounts. Yet again, that's a rat thing.

If you are wanting to cool them down, a frozen pea per mouse tend to be the most loved of the veggies. Frozen mealworms work fine too, as treats. Processed human food really isn't best at any rate.


----------



## fancyteddy1

Kale and pasta are great when they need a boost, like pregnant and nursing does. Do NOT feed celery, I've heard of the stringy bits getting tangled around their organs and killing them!


----------



## gcaratz

thanks guys, what about;-

- chiaseed
- flaxseed
- soy nuts
- craberries
- brown rice
- zucchini raw/cooked

thanks


----------



## Miceandmore64

No idod about most of the things. Cranberries yes but as a treat. ADDING to that u HaVE to put pasta in there they love it and its great for there teeth I give it raw


----------



## mich

Mine absolutely love cooked corn cobs.


----------

